# Love it or Hate it, this thread is....



## Krakatoa (Jan 9, 2018)

Personally this is the thread on the Cabe I love to hate. You can't ignore it and you have to keep watching to see if some do gooder has let the proverbial cat out of the bag... Baring my soul here in the style of @bikewhorder wus up Chris!

I think the rule should be:

Only post incredibly funny or stupid ads, or good cheap entry level bicycles or parts under $300 you know some other member here really needs and deserves and is looking for.

Restraint is the operative word here...

Some posters (they shall not be named HC) seem to think they will get props for essentially blowing the lid off ads that they in their bleary eyed tempest think no one else has seen when in fact fragile and difficult negotiations are already underway.

My 3 cents...

Keep the best bikes out there in the CABE family!

Love you all even HC, you're allright.

Nate

Shout out to @keith kodish, I loved your recent and inspired trade baby DX for Shelby Peanut Tank post. Nice try but I think the bike Gods are gonna pull you over if you get any more!

And finally a Big Bad shout out to @saladshooter, Chad you get my vote for the best CABE bike score of 2017, You're awesome Monark Speedster, one of one right now, EPIC! I'm comin out to CO and I want to ride it if you'll let me, I hope you're home when I get there... Bucket list!!


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 10, 2018)

If I see some member post a link while I'm sitting here drinking coffee; I click on it.
If I like what I see, I copy the ad and drag pics to the desk top for posting.
It's public and I want to see the pics long after the item is sold or removed.
The CABE is our *Archive!*
Thank you CABE!
Good Luck to all members here on the hunt to Save The Bicycles!


----------



## catfish (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 10, 2018)

I say its all fair game. I may be one of those "bleary eyed" guys that posts things I might think are unusual or interesting. In some cases when I know someone is watching something I refrain from posting but inevitably someone else posts anyway. I don't think there should be any rules regarding this. As a matter of fact I think this one of the functions of this section is to expose rare or unusual listings to the masses. I know it has sabotaged some deals but that's the nature of the beast. If you go in with a strong, fair offer in most cases you will prevail. If you are trying to lowball you're probably going to lose. That's my take. V/r Shawn


----------



## bricycle (Jan 10, 2018)

My 2c, Not everyone here has an unlimited cash flow, they depend on flipping stuff in order to keep attending this site an sell juicy morsels.
If someone is not actively following the auction sites, (which is not difficult by any means of the imagination), that person is simply not putting forth the effort. Why should someone paying attention have to suffer? Traditionally, I just post Buy it nows, or goofy stuff.


----------



## fattyre (Jan 10, 2018)

Who's HC?


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 10, 2018)

I like that this thread is generating a little discussion in sort of a touchy area. I guess having a rule is not really what I meant but more like some guidelines or some considerations that you ask yourself before you post. I tend to post informational, hard to find pictures of parts etc on other places of the forum. There's not really much of a way to keep the lid on anything for very long these days and I am in agreement with most of the points freqman1 makes. I'm also one of the guys that probably spends a little too much time searching but sometimes that's what you have to do, as good leads tend to evaporate fast and as bricycle relates not everyone here has unlimited means. In any case it would be great to keep this thread positive. I don't want it to seem as if I am pointing fingers as I also have made some posting mistakes in the past, one which definitely cost another forum member a bike, and trust me I felt bad. So that's it from the horse's mouth. It's just been something I've been thinking about how to put across for a long time. 

This is one terrific site we have play in! 

Many thanks to our most excellent moderators!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 10, 2018)

HC is Sinclair gas.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 10, 2018)

bricycle said:


> My 2c, *Not everyone here has an unlimited cash flow,* they depend on flipping stuff in order to keep attending this site an sell juicy morsels.
> If someone is not actively following the auction sites, (which is not difficult by any means of the imagination), that person is simply not putting forth the effort. Why should someone paying attention have to suffer? Traditionally, I just post Buy it nows, or goofy stuff.



This is why I don't shop eBay.
This can really be a great resource if sold price is posted at the end for those checking prices.
Then hopefully list it here with a price reflecting the no charge Sale Forum.
The CABE is great!


----------



## bairdco (Jan 10, 2018)

I just post stupid crap I see on craigslist. Including my own dumb ads. I figure most of you have already found the "good" bikes I don't want or can't afford.


----------



## tanksalot (Jan 10, 2018)

I am not a fan of this thread .This thread has cost me money on the way to pick up bikes . But it has also helped me find bikes I may have missed other wise. I admit I do look on this thread though. But now that face book has totally blown the lid off of the Hobby . Everyone on Facebook thinks every rusted out bike is worth a million bucks. So I feel the thread should stay to help Cabers . With that being said ( For the love of cheese PLEASE MAKE THIS THREAD FOR CABE MEMBERS ONLY !! ) Ive said this a few times over the years .Now is the time to make this a members only thread . Why should non members see our leads . That is the biggest reason why I rarely post on this thread. Other than entertaining listings that dont affect the hobby. With this being said the Cabe is a great resource for the hobby.


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 11, 2018)

Major applause for your post!

@tanksalot


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm all confused. To me, this is a *thread* in the forum's classified section (Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook)


----------



## Krakatoa (Jan 12, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> I'm all confused. To me, this is a *thread* in the forum's classified section (Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook)




You're not confused it's a thread..


----------

